# Avro Anson Mk.I close to flight



## nuuumannn (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Here are some pictures of an Anson that has been undergoing a 10 year transformation not far from where I live. At present it is in our hangar undergoing final assembly before its first flight. The aircraft was built as Mk.I MH120 and served with the RAAF. The restoration work is outstanding, with as much original equipment fitted as possible (or as deemed appropriate by the CAA!)The following is courtesy of ADF Serials website:

"2 AP 20.3.44. 1 AOS 20.4.44. AFRU12.2.45. CMU Deniliquin 3.10.45. 1 AD 12.12.47. DAP Parafield 25.2.45. APL 29.10.48. 2 AD 25.10.49. Sold 23.2.53. Registration VH-BLP(2) reserved 12.8.53 for J. McInnerney (trading as Greenfield Air taxis, Albury, NSW) but not taken up. CoR No 2371 as VH-BAF issued 9.9.57 to Aerocartographic Service, c/- Brain Brown, Moorabbin Airport, Cheltenham, Vic. Damaged when undercarriage collapsed, Moorabbin, 7.10.60 and cancelled. Restored 16.8.63 (with CoR No 2371 re-issued on 5.9.63 as an Avro 652AM (Modified)) using Anson C.19 VM375's tapered metal wings from RAAF stocks and some components from VH-BIX, to Brain Brown Air Freighters Pty Ltd., Moorabbin, Vic. Cancelled at owners request 2.10.74. Restored 13.1.84 to Z.A. Brain, Doncaster, Vic, and named ‘Last of the Lot’ as the world's last airworthy Mk.1 Anson. Was on display at Airworld at Wangaratta, Vic. Sold 2002 to Bill Reid, dismantled and shipped to Nelson, New Zealand. Under restoration to fly at Wakefield, NZ Will be restored to original "glasshouse" configuration."



























This is a picture of it I took in 1991 at Air World, Wangaratta, Australia. It wears the markings of Col Roscoe Turner's Boeing 247, which it played in a movie about the 1934 McRobertson Air Race.






For those of you who view the Anson as an obsolete second rate type, you're right; by WW2 it was, but it was significant to Commonwealth countries as their first "modern" combat aircraft. The basic design was based on the Avro Ten, which was a licence built Fokker F.VIIb trimotor - steel tube/fabric covered fuse, with single piece wooden wing. First entering RAF service as a maritime reconnaissance bomber in 1936, the Anson lasted 32 years, primarily in the trainer and transport role. It was nicknamed "Faithful Annie". The Aussies operated over 1,000 of them and this particular one was the last flying Mk.I in the world - and will be so again. Originally Anson Is were fitted with wooden wings, but in Australia they were grounded from 1962. This was refitted with a metal wing from a later model. In all, 10,996 Ansons of all marks were built, with production ending in 1952. Only two Ansons are flown on a regular basis, both are in the UK.

Avro XIX (civil version) G-AHKX
















Anson T.21 WD413











I'll post more pictures of it after completion.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2012)

Great stuff. I remember the odd 'Annie' 19 or T21 coming into my local airport in the early 1960s. Last time I saw one flying was on the air show circuit in the late 1980s or early '90's. Love the purr of those engines.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2012)

Great stuff! Looks like they have done a wonderful job. Keep us updated on what is happening and when she flies again get some pics!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 9, 2012)

Simply beautiful! Cant wait to see it airborne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2012)

That is a great looking restoration, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 21, 2012)

Uuuh oohhh...

Last night whilst at work on our fleet, we noticed that the Anson's port u/c oleo was collapsing in front of our very eyes! The owner was called and he's dealing with it today.






The same thing in 1991:






Last night:






Looking at these two views, it's hard to believe they are the same aeroplane, although the lean gives it away!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 18, 2012)

A wee update; Bill and Robyn Reid's Anson had its post restoration flight today (that's the 18th here in Kiwiland)! Sadly I wasn't there in the morning for the first flight, having worked last night, but I saw it fly this afternoon.





















Well done Bill and Robyn.


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2012)

That's fantastic! Thanks for posting Grant!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 18, 2012)

No worries Evan. Check this out!

http://www.3news.co.nz/Takeoff-for-vintage-warplane/tabid/817/articleID/261769/Default.aspx


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2012)

Great video, thanks again mate! Full credit to the Reid's (and assistants) for their devotion and workmanship too!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2012)

That is just too cool. I don't know why but the Anson MK I as you folks restored it has always been one of my favorite WW2 aircraft.


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2012)

Love them myself Joe, though like you, hard to say why. She's not a 'beautiful' bird, but there's still something attractive about her...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2012)

It's the turret!


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2012)

Could be!

'Annie, get your gun!'


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 18, 2012)

I just lurve those helmeted cowls! A work of art.


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2012)

A b!tch to form no doubt!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 19, 2012)

> A b!tch to form no doubt!



I spoke to the owner of the aeroplane who said that the humps were made of pure ali, so were/are soft as, so easier to form than we might think - all bashed by hand against a wooden mould. The rear section of the cowls were magnesium and had rotted away, but Bill said they spent quite a bit of time banging out the dents and welding up holes in the helmets. The results are pretty smart.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2012)

That's just so cool!


----------



## A4K (Jul 19, 2012)

Sure is! 

Thanks for that info Grant, not easy work, soft ali or not! As I said before, full credit to their workmanship...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing those. Great to see.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2012)

Great stuff Grant. Hope they get that port gear sorted - seems to have some history of kneeling down!
And talking of turrets, just look how basic the Anson's turret was (this one at the YAM, near York, UK) - the height of 1930's technology!


----------



## A4K (Jul 20, 2012)

Keep it simple as they say!

BTW, did you happen to photograph the Halifax and Stirling paintings on the wall behind it Terry? They look great from here.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry Evan, I didn't, probably as I used to have prints of both. BTW, they're both Halifaxes - or should that be Halifaxi ?!!


----------



## A4K (Jul 21, 2012)

Ah, cheers Terry! The undercarriage looks extremely tall in the lower painting, that's why I thought it was a Stirling!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, simple is as simple does; the Armstrong Whitworth turrets went to war in the Whitleys as well; quite incredible, but back in 1935 - 36, in Britain the pwered turret was fitted to the Boulton Paul Overstrand only; BP led the field for a number of years with its French licence built SAMM turret eventually fitted to the Defiant. Although Nash and Thompson (Frazer Nash) turrets were more widespread, the BP unit was more advanced, but it was heavier and more complex.

I don't know if its noticeable in my photos, but one thing that stood out on the Anson was red diagonal stripes on the inboard engine nacelles, which were the only guides the gunners had for not shooting off bits of the aeroplane - these were painted to cover the propeller arc. I asked the aircraft's owner about guards to avoid shooting at the tail; no such thing.



> full credit to their workmanship...



Yes, Evan, quite amazing to see skilled skin bashers at work. I used to work with this whizz bang skin basher from Romania and he was incredible to watch; he'd start with a flat piece of ali and before you know it; bish bash bosh - a perfectly formed compund curve!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2012)

Very cool Grant, thank you for sharing, I missed this thread for some reason. Great shots sir and it's great to see another old bird take to the air again.


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 22, 2012)

This aircraft has flown, about 2 weeks ago, now.
Classic Aircraft Photography Anson in flight

I now Gavin took quite a few photos of the first flight, but is holding off putting them on the internet, as he always likes to let the owners view them first.


----------



## A4K (Jul 23, 2012)

Cheers Grant and Gumby... she does looks beautiful in the air, don't she??...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2012)

What a cracker! I don't know if an Anson can be described as 'beautiful', but there's a distinct elegance about her, I think maybe from the shape of the nose, running back to the curve of the fuselage. Always liked the old 'Annie'.


----------

